# Pets for boys



## Fubar (15 Nov 2009)

We have fobbed off our lads for a long time & finally the time has come to get them their first pet.Apart from a dog which we will not allow, it will either be a hamster, guinea pig or rabbit. They want something to hold & pet, but we don't know which is the easier to maintain ie, injections, sicknesses.Help!!


----------



## delgirl (15 Nov 2009)

Been there, done that!  

Be aware that no matter how much they tell you that they will look after / feed / walk the animal, you will be the one who ends up doing the caring and cleaning!

The novelty wears off fairly quickly.


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 Nov 2009)

As I'm a firm believer in helping out places like the [broken link removed], Paws, Ash etc you could have a look at their sites and see what rescue animals they have available at the moment.  You should also be able to get advice on what would suit your family best.

Make sure that whatever animal you choose is going to be around for a good while.  Our poor rabbit only lasted two and half years and it upset me more than the kids


----------



## Complainer (15 Nov 2009)

A cat (or two) will be fairly independent, and needs little maintenance (except cleaning out a litter tray).


----------



## Perplexed (16 Nov 2009)

Hamsters don't like to be handled and can also give a nasty bite. If they want to give it lots of cuddles a hamster is not the best bet.

My daughter had one many years ago and killed it with kindness in the space of about 6 months.
Then my son got one a few years later and it outlived most other hampsters I've ever heard of probably because it didn't get too much attention !


----------



## Papercut (16 Nov 2009)

Perplexed said:


> Hamsters don't like to be handled and can also give a nasty bite. If they want to give it lots of cuddles a hamster is not the best bet.


Yea , the problem with hamsters is that as a general rule they prefer to sleep during the day & stay awake at night. This is why they tend to get a bit agitated if a kid tries to 'play' with them during the day & if disturbed they have a habit of biting, which I suppose is understandable, but hard to explain to kids.


----------



## Papercut (16 Nov 2009)

If you don’t want to go for a dog, I suppose a guinea pig would be a good option, especially for kids. They like being petted & stroked & are easy enough to care for & they do actually ‘bond’ with owners. They don’t as a general rule bite or anything, once you take it easy at the start & they get to 'know you' gradually, plus they’re easily fed. They generally sleep at night too, (unlike hamsters) which helps where kids are concerned (most of the time ).

They like each others company, so it's best to get two (of the same sex)- as young as possible so as they will mix better together, but they like their own private areas (easily done). I don't know this for a fact, but I've heard it's best to get two females instead of two males, as rumour has it that males fight a lot amongst each other, though my experience doesn't confirm this.

Anyway, there is a boards.ie user: *Guineapigrescue* [http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/member.php?u=35546], who can tell you everything you'd need to know (& more) about guineapigs, & if interested you should have a look at their website  [broken link removed]


----------



## bacchus (16 Nov 2009)

Perplexed said:


> Hamsters don't like to be handled and can also give a nasty bite. If they want to give it lots of cuddles a hamster is not the best bet.



Agree. Gerbils are better for kids imo. There are low maintenance, and don't smell! 
Wackers Petstore on the Long Mile road has an offer: free hamster/gerbils with any purchased cage...and 10 off if you mentionned their TV add.


----------



## Ciaraella (16 Nov 2009)

This may sound like a crazy suggestion but what about a rat? They are very intelligent and social and can be taught tricks. And a rat would be more robust then a hamster or gerbil.


----------



## Caveat (16 Nov 2009)

Yeah good idea - low maintenance too.

The kids could well be proud of having such a 'crazy' pet also.


----------



## ney001 (16 Nov 2009)

Ciaraella said:


> This may sound like a crazy suggestion but what about a rat? They are very intelligent and social and can be taught tricks. And a rat would be more robust then a hamster or gerbil.



I was just thinking that same thing - a friend of mine has a pet rat - really good fun, would just sit on your shoulder as you went about your business! - of course not everybody would like this! 

I would also suggest that if you get a guinea pig - get two so that they can interact together.


----------



## csirl (16 Nov 2009)

What about a budgie? If bought young, will be very tame and good company. Relatively low maintenance and I think friends/relatives will be more likely to look after one if you go away than most other animals.


----------



## truthseeker (16 Nov 2009)

Ive had a couple of the pets mentioned above myself.

On birds - I just think the idea of keeping a winged creature in a cage is not good. I couldnt do it myself and if the kids get bored of the bird, itll never get out of the cage.

Hamster - I had a great little hamster when I was a kid, he certainly could give a nasty bite but the more theyre handled when theyre young the less likely they are to bite. However, he used to sleep for the winter in his little nest so wasnt much fun then!! About being stuck in the cage, he entertained himself in a wheel, a tunnel and various other gadgets in it, and slept a LOT.

Rabbits - have had a few of them, I dont like them being kept in a hutch, if I were to get another one Id prefer a larger area to keep it - however, brilliant pets, especially the females, very cuddly, and they do bond with you. The males can be more difficult, tend to want to mate with your feet a lot if unneutered and less into the cuddling.

Guinea pigs are great crack, same comments apply as rabbits, although the males seem less amorous! If youre getting two they need to be the same sex, guinea pigs of the opposite sex can and will fight to the death if the female rejects the males advances.

Rat sounds like a great idea, never owned one but did know a tame one, smart little guy and perfectly happy to be handled. 

Most rodents will be fine for handling once you start them off very young.

A cat is probably the most hassle free of any pet, they really do look after themselves, besides putting out food and changing litter tray. They can be pretty cuddly as well.

As far as maintenance and injections etc... I cant remember any of my rodents ever needing much in the line of vet attention, however they need to be looked after in terms of gnawing blocks etc so the teeth and nails dont overgrow - I have a friend with a rabbit who constantly has it at the vet for teeth clipping and nail clipping, and some kind of on going eye infection - never had those issues myself - its important that kids learn how to look after a rodent correctly to keep them healthy.


----------



## Allen (16 Nov 2009)

My vote is for the rat too!  Rabbits don't iteract with humans very well, so will be boring.


----------



## truthseeker (16 Nov 2009)

Allen said:


> My vote is for the rat too! Rabbits don't iteract with humans very well, so will be boring.


 
Based on experience with 3 different rabbit pets (at different times) I have to strongly disagree with this! They are very playful, recognise individuals, if handled frequently and from a young age are totally tame to handle, can be trained to do tricks and can even be litter trained (although mistakes do happen!).
The females like nothing more than to cuddle with their owner and groom them (they will lick you to bits with their little sandpapery tongues).


----------



## Betsy Og (16 Nov 2009)

as a one time teenager (Colm Murray spoof), and boy too, now that I think of it, you cant do better than a dog. Man's best friend after all.

Had 2 dogs, adored them both, great fun to play with, especially outside. Never saw the point in birds, goldfish etc, etc,  Rats??, jaysus, dunno, cant imagine myself cuddling one of them.


----------



## krissovo (16 Nov 2009)

How about a snake?  Very cool pets and extreme low maintainance.  They eat once every 6 weeks and have 1 poo every 6 weeks.  Downside is having baby mice in the freezer but feeding time is great fun!


----------



## Ash 22 (16 Nov 2009)

Betsy Og agree with you totally, certainly dogs are the  most loveable, loyal and intelligent pets you will find.


----------



## ninsaga (16 Nov 2009)

A rat.....as a pet! No Friggin Way! Dog by a long shot


----------



## z104 (16 Nov 2009)

Don't get them a pet that requires much looking after . Get a pet that you are prepared to look after yourself as there is a very good chance that you will end up looking after it when the kids get bored with it.

Do not get a rabbit. They just pee and crap all day long 24/7 It's not fun cleaning up after them.


----------



## mosstown (17 Nov 2009)

what about a micro pig - only joking ! but they are the latest craze for the celebs apparently and they are quite cheap at £700 !  www.littlepigfarm.co.uk


----------



## Hurling Fan (17 Nov 2009)

We got hens lately - didn't intend them as pets - more as a source of eggs really - but they have turned into great pets.  Kids spend hours every day with them and now that they've finally started to lay, the excitement is huge.

Have a dog as well and he is great as well.

No way would I have rats in the house!


----------



## Ciaraella (17 Nov 2009)

How could you not love these little faces! 


[broken link removed]


----------



## Betsy Og (17 Nov 2009)

Ciaraella said:


> How could you not love these little faces!
> 
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
Did they knaw those holes themselves?, probably just warming up before they work their way through the kitchen presses .....


----------



## Fubar (19 Nov 2009)

Thanks for responses and suggestions. Not sure about a rat though.


----------

